# Hello From Spring Hollow Hay Farm



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Just ran accross this Forum, and just wanted to say hello.

We are Located in North AL, and produce Bahia Grass hay and other mixed Grass hay. Been doing 5x6 rolls for the most part but we are just getting into more Square Bales and Net warped 5x6, 5x5 and 4x5 rolls with the addtion of two new balers. We also do delivery and hauling with self unloading hay trailers. I also run 27 head of cattle on the side as well.

Thanks
Spring Hollow Hay Farm
jb


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JB, Welcome to the site and we are glad to have you. Glad to see you are a green fan also. That makes it all the better. LOL. There's lots of great guys and gals on here so if you need something answered or want to give an opinion, then fire away. Mike


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> JB, Welcome to the site and we are glad to have you. Glad to see you are a green fan also. That makes it all the better. LOL. There's lots of great guys and gals on here so if you need something answered or want to give an opinion, then fire away. Mike


Green Fan LOL......

Everything I got almost is JD Green, I bleed JD green and yellow.....

JD 6415 with 563 loader
JD 5055E 4wd with 553 loader
JD 4020 with 148 Loader
JD 535 baler with net kicker
JD 530 baler 
JD 336 square baler
JD Hay trailer
JD AW disk
JD 620I 4x4 Gator
JD 5 pan turn plow
JD CS Gator
JD LA145 mower
etc........


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome!

....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like all that's left are the JD boxers. LOL


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Hay Talk


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like some cool stuff, Welcome


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome I think you will like it here. Its addicting.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to have ya, Welcome.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome!
Can you elaborate on the self unloading hay trailers? Never heard of them before.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

+1 me toooo


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

dbergh said:


> Welcome!
> Can you elaborate on the self unloading hay trailers? Never heard of them before.


Sure, I figured you folks out west would know all about them, I took it there were popular out that way. I only know one other person in North AL that has one.

The one I have is made by T&B welding, it called the "EZ Haul Hay Handler", it 36ft long and will haul up to 7 5ft wide rolls or 9 4ft wide rolls, and unload them in less than 5 seconds. There are different sizes, up to 40ft long down to 25ft I think, bumper pull and gooseneck. Here is a photo of mine.










Here is a link to there web site:
EZ-Haul Hay Handler


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I use one in ND to haul bales from the field to my hay storage lot. You just trip a lever and the rack tips to the side and 
they are off. They work well. Mine hauls 8- 5x6 bales. You can also use a gooser type hitch on your 3 point to pull this trailer. Mike


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Heres my version.


----------

